# 12.5 Hp Kawasaki hard to start



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a gravely 36" walk behind that takes about 12 -15 pulls to start. Once it is started it runs absolutely perfect. As long as it was recently running (within a half hour it will start in one pull) I cleaned the carb and replaced the spark plug + checked the gap. And still have this problem. There is no primer as well, What should I try next?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

check and make sure the choke is closing, if not adjust. Another thing to check is valve lash, sometimes the clearance close down on these engines and the valve stems need a little taken off.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks 30yr.

I actually adjusted the choke before I read your posting. It seemed to work, but I need to let it cool down overnight for a good cold start, then I will know if it is working for sure. I will let you know tomorrow. Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Adjusting the choke did not help. Anything else simple to try, before grinding the valve stems?


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is the engine model
kawasaki model FB460V-GS01 
12.5HP

I was wondering if anyone has the service manual, or could direct me as far as the valve clearances and the procedure for grinding the stems. Thanks Bob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> Here is the engine model
> kawasaki model FB460V-GS01
> 12.5HP
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the service manual, or could direct me as far as the valve clearances and the procedure for grinding the stems. Thanks Bob


Send me your email address, I think I have what your looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

30yr,

Thanks for the help on this one. The valves did not have much clearance at all so, I ground them down. It was a tough job getting the valve springs back on because I don't have a valve spring compressor, but somehow I was able to do it. It started in 2 pulls (much better than 12-15), but the real test will be tomorrow, when I am sure the engine will be completely cold. I was also surprised how much carbon was on the head and piston, but I was able to remove it.


----------

